# Mittelwest Kennels



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm looking at some dogs for sale from Mittelwest Kennels. I would love feedback from anyone on what they have heard about them. If its something negative then please PM me. Anything positive you could reply to publicly. 

Thanks!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Keep looking - there are lots of nice breeders in the Chicago/Midwest. Are you looking for working line or showline? What do you wish to do with your dog?


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

I am curious as to why you said, "keep looking". I don't know much about Mittlewest, I don't have any dogs related to them, but I see their name on a lot of dogs with titles and such. I am not giving my opinion here by the way, I am simply asking yours. I see a ton of posts on this forum about this subject and sometimes, when I see comments like, "I would pass" or "keep looking", I go to the breeders website and I agree with the advice but sometimes it's not so obvious. So, what exactly is it about Mittlewest, that you don't like? Just curious what the criteria are.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

*** Unfortunately this falls a bit too much into the breeder bashing category. Anything else said beyond your intial post needs to be in a PM. ADMIN Lisa**


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Please remember that breeder bashing is NOT allowed on this board. You can post a "I would keep looking" or post a few red flags, but going into detail crosses over the line. Please stick to PM's. *

*Thank you,*

*ADMIN Lisa*


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Cunningham GSDs said:


> Just curious what the criteria are.


I like kennels with multiple generations of B/HOT dogs - tells me the breeder keeps and trains what they breed. Extremely important for me because the breeder is producing and building on each generation. It's an immediate turn off when I look at a kennel that has been breeding for 10yrs, but have 10 bitches from 10 other kennels and none carrying the kennel name. I look for strong female lines with PERSONAL investment by the breeder/handler. I can easily buy a titled and bred bitch if all I wish is to get puppies, but I want to know WHY this kennel is special and HOW their dogs can help further my goals when I purchase one of their dogs. What has the kennel accomplished in the venues I wish to participate in? 

By whom, where, and HOW are the dogs titled? Are they sent away to Germany to get paid titles? Do they squeak by with a 220pt IPO1? Are they trained by the breeder/handler or sent away? Are they trialed at the home club with a familiar helper or tested on foreign fields with different helpers? Are bitches ever worked after they get their 1 and koer?

How do they conduct themselves in the show ring or competition field? Are they gracious and honorable? Do they conduct themselves well? How do they react to a competitor's win? Do they put in the hard work and effort without relying on excessive "donations"? Do they truly place high because of merit and dedication? Do they take shortcuts? 

How are dogs housed? What are the living conditions? What sort of personal interaction and socialization do these dogs get? Are they breeding machines or celebrated members of the kennel/family?

What do the progeny go on to do with their new owners? Are they selling lots of pets or do select progeny go on to compete/show/excel in their particular venues? What kind of support does the buyer receive after the check is cashed? Does the breeder support and stand by their guarantee? Do the breeders stand behind their dogs? Do they take them back when necessary? Are they personally invested and concerned about the well-being of their dogs after they are sold? 

Others will have a different set of standards - these are just a few things I ask myself when I look at a kennel.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh and as my other post was deleted - this recent post has NOTHING to do with any breeder in particular. Just listing my criteria


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> I like kennels with multiple generations of B/HOT dogs - tells me the breeder keeps and trains what they breed. Extremely important for me because the breeder is producing and building on each generation. It's an immediate turn off when I look at a kennel that has been breeding for 10yrs, but have 10 bitches from 10 other kennels and none carrying the kennel name. I look for strong female lines with PERSONAL investment by the breeder/handler. I can easily buy a titled and bred bitch if all I wish is to get puppies, but I want to know WHY this kennel is special and HOW their dogs can help further my goals when I purchase one of their dogs. What has the kennel accomplished in the venues I wish to participate in?
> 
> By whom, where, and HOW are the dogs titled? Are they sent away to Germany to get paid titles? Do they squeak by with a 220pt IPO1? Are they trained by the breeder/handler or sent away? Are they trialed at the home club with a familiar helper or tested on foreign fields with different helpers? Are bitches ever worked after they get their 1 and koer?
> 
> ...



Excellent post. This should be in the "Things to look for in a responsible Breeder" sticky!! Seriously!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

lol enjoy it while it's up - it will probably get misconstrued as bashing by proxy of being under a MW thread and get taken down!!!


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you so much. I appreciated your answer very much. Was not my intention to bash anyone either (nor do I think it was yours), just really wanted to the know the basis of what you look for. Very very informative and helps me to know how to look beyond what is on the surface of any breeder's website. This type of showing/titling is not my thing right now, but as we enter the world of obedience training and possibly agility (still researching), this will help me to sharpen my focus when I am looking at, meeting, and interacting with, other breeders, trainers, handlers, etc. Thank you again for sharing your knowledge. Good stuff.
Interesting what you said about looking for kennels with multiple generations, my instincts had told me that, and I recently marked one off my list because it seemed to just be breeding dogs from one other kennel. Many thanks.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> lol enjoy it while it's up - it will probably get misconstrued as bashing by proxy of being under a MW thread and get taken down!!!


Well, copy and paste it into that other thread.  Or I will.


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

qbchottu said:


> Keep looking - there are lots of nice breeders in the Chicago/Midwest. Are you looking for working line or showline? What do you wish to do with your dog?


I'm mostly looking for a pet/companion first and foremost. I would definitely like to dip into some aspects of the working line sport and culture. In some of my other posts I said that because I'm in college and raising a puppy from 8 weeks is not ideal for my situation, I am looking for an older, well established pup or an adult from a reputable breeder. I'm not going to say that money is not an issue but with me being your typical "broke college kid", I'm not looking to pay more than 2 grand for a dog. Rescue is also another option I'm looking at. In regards to my first option (older pup/adult from a breeder), can someone help me push me in the right direction based on that and my price range? I'm also really into the long coats. Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree with Rocket Dog and I'm glad I got to read it while it was up, if it does get taken down.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

nfallon said:


> I'm mostly looking for a pet/companion first and foremost. I would definitely like to dip into some aspects of the working line sport and culture. In some of my other posts I said that because I'm in college and raising a puppy from 8 weeks is not ideal for my situation, I am looking for an older, well established pup or an adult from a reputable breeder. I'm not going to say that money is not an issue but with me being your typical "broke college kid", I'm not looking to pay more than 2 grand for a dog. Rescue is also another option I'm looking at. In regards to my first option (older pup/adult from a breeder), can someone help me push me in the right direction based on that and my price range? I'm also really into the long coats. Thanks


First of all, MW breeds showline dogs so I'm not sure why you are considering them if you want a working line. 

If you cannot pay more than 2k for an adult dog, you will not be able to afford MW - sorry. 

I like the rescue dog idea. Find a nice rescue in the Chicago land area, volunteer, spend time with the dogs, and see if one of those is a good fit. If nothing works out, you still got good first hand experience dealing with large, working breeds. It will also open your eyes about the breed and offer a glimpse into what caring for GSDs is like with a college schedule. 
Not sure which of these is "reputable" as I am not heavily involved with rescue, but hopefully someone else will come by and chime in as to their legitimacy: 
German Shepherd Rescue of Illinois
Chicagoland Shepherd Rescue
Simply Shepherds Rescue

Working or show, it will be tough to find an adult priced at 2k or less from good breeders (unless there are some special circumstances as to why an adult is being sold for less than 2k). This is why I believe rescue is better for you at the moment. Personally, I would wait until after college, after you get a steady job, after you have a stable and established residence - it is very difficult to have dogs while in college - especially large, working, active breeds. It is also extremely hard to find suitable rentals or residences that accept GSDs - it will limit your choices in the future. Take these issues into serious consideration.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

* Argo
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Chicago, IL *

Large • Young • Male 








 











Argo is a large size, black and red, shepherd. He appears to be very young, maximum 2 years old. He is very playful, affectionate, and energetic. He still has a lot of puppy behavior and would benefit from positive training classes. He tested fine with a dog friendly cat.
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Chicago, IL | Argo

Did someone say rescue?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Did someone say rescue?


Just the person I hoped would chime in! You will get great rescue dog info from JeanKBBMMMAAN


----------



## Karo4410 (Jun 1, 2012)

Our boy, Leif, is a Mittlewest pup from the Odin v Ariana litter. We couldn't have asked for a better looking, great temperament dog. Their price is on the high side, though. We spent well over 2k for this guy. They are helpful and know their dogs. Overall, we are happy with the experience.









He was about 7 months in this picture. He was born in March 2012. 

Good luck searching for your pup. If you'd like to chat about my specific experience with Mittelwest, feel free to PM me.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> * Argo
> *
> 
> *German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Chicago, IL *
> ...


Oh my word, that dog is a pure beauty! I just can't get a dog of any sort until the end of may  would you mind PMing me? Id love to talk!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

qbchottu said:


> Just the person I hoped would chime in! You will get great rescue dog info from JeanKBBMMMAAN


It's like I can hear the word being typed.  

You will see that type/look in rescue for sure, particularly in an area where the WGSL are predominant. 

And all others - from barely GSD looking to WL type.

PM sent.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Bill Kulla, vom Geistwasser. They have working line dogs, sometimes older puppies or young adults available. If he doesn't have something he might know who to recommend in the area. He's 1-2 hours depending on where exactly you are in Chicago. They are working line dogs but good temperaments and many are suited to be active pets (don't need to work). Just be honest about what you want/what you can handle and they will match you up. I think the prices are under $2K (my puppy was $1800).


----------

